#ubuntu-pk 2010-11-20
<Gnea> hey everyone
<Gnea> is this the Ubuntu Pakistan channel?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-14
<lubmil> dzień
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-15
<lubmil> dzień
<ChanSeba> co tu tak cicho?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en co tu tak cicho?
<ChanSeba> what is it so quiet?
<barlas> .tr :en :pl I don't know. Let's ask Researcher-!
<ChanSeba> Nie wiem. Zapytajmy badacz-!
<barlas> That badacz- is Researcher-
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl psychicist
<ChanSeba> psychicist
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl psychic ist
<ChanSeba> medium East
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a tutaj dalej cisza
<ChanSeba> but then silence
<lubmil> .esy but then silence
<ChanSeba> http://tinyurl.com/zpjp96l
<lubmil> .sy a tutaj dalej cisza
<ChanSeba> http://tinyurl.com/grpksof
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 321. dzień roku: „U sąsiada zbiory zawsze wydają się lepsze, a jego krowa daje więcej mleka. (Owidiusz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 321. dzień roku: ?U sąsiada zbiory zawsze wydają się lepsze, a jego krowa daje więcej mleka. (Owidiusz)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 321. day of the year: ?A neighbor's crop always seems better, and the cow gives more milk. (Ovid)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-16
<lubmil> dzień
<rhct-> hi nIck00912
<rhct-> :D
<nIck00912> hi
<rhct-> how are you bro
<nIck00912> :D
<rhct-> :D
<nIck00912> fine ..
<rhct-> glad to see you here.
<nIck00912> first time in freedone
<nIck00912> :))
<rhct-> wow
<rhct-> amazing
<rhct-> :)
<rhct-> you are most welcome
<nIck00912> :/
<nIck00912> :D
<rhct-> freenode is the network of Geeks
<rhct-> here you will find all the developers
<rhct-> all the main key players of I.T industry
<rhct-> :)
<rhct-> hi lubmil
<rhct-> dezien
<rhct-> :p
 * rhct- slaps RajRajRaj around a bit with a large trout
<nIck00912> :c)
<rhct-> :D
<lubmil> hej rhct
<rhct-> heu
<rhct-> hej
<rhct-> :D
<rhct-> where is Researcher ?
<rhct-> :D
<rhct-> brb boss is caling
<rhct-> :)
<nIck00912> 30346 channel formed
<nIck00912> wow
<rhct-> one of the biggest network
<rhct-> :)
<rhct-> brb
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 322. dzień roku: „Kto zdobył pocałunki, a nie zdobył reszty, jest godny utraty tego również, co było mu dane. (Owidiusz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 322. dzień roku: ?Kto zdobył pocałunki, a nie zdobył reszty, jest godny utraty tego również, co było mu dane. (Owidiusz)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 322. day of the year: ?Who won the kisses, but did not get the rest, worthy of losing what was given to him. (Ovid)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-17
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> hey ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hi lubmil!
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 323. dzień roku: „Kto się śmieje z tym się śmieje. Kto chrapie, ten śpi samotnie. (Burgess)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 323. dzień roku: ?Kto się śmieje z tym się śmieje. Kto chrapie, ten śpi samotnie. (Burgess)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 323. day of the year: ?Who laughs laughs. Someone is snoring, he sleeps alone. (Burgess)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-18
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> hello ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hi lubmil
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-19
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 324. dzień roku: „Męczeństwo to jedyna droga do sławy nie wymagająca żadnych zdolności. (Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 324. dzień roku: ?Męczeństwo to jedyna droga do sławy nie wymagająca żadnych zdolności. (Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 324. day of the year: ?Martyrdom is the only path to glory that does not require any skills. (The show)?
<lubmil> .seen FireEgl
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Sorry, I haven't seen fireegl around.
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 20 Nov 2016 00:04:12 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-20
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
